# C++ programmieren unter Linux ?? Welches Programm ?

## Gentoomafia

Hallo !!

Ich möchte einen C++ Kurs machen und möchte mich mal informieren welche Programme mir unter Gentoo zur Verfügung stehen das ich das auch verwirklichen kann...

Vielen Dank

----------

## hopfe

KDevelop ist recht gut, dafür brauchst halt die entsprechenden KDE  Libarys  :Sad: 

----------

## blackwing

naja... ein texteditor deiner wahl sollte es tun (is zawr net so klickibunti wie die ides von ms oder borland, aber tuts auch...), sei es nun vim, (x)emacs, nedit oder was auch immer... allerdings is syntax highlighting schon recht sinnvoll.

und an compilern bietet sich ja der g++ geradzu an... 

und meiner meinung nach bringt es zu erlernen der syntax wesentlich mehr erst mal texteditor zu nehmen  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoomafia

und für java ??? gibts da auch was ???

----------

## hopfe

Entweder einen Editor mit syntax highlighting oder Eclipse. 

Du kannst Eclipse auch für C++ nutzen.

----------

## Headhunter123

Ich nehm den scite als Editor, aterm als Konsole.

Ab und zu auch mal den mp Editor (alles als Ebuild verfügbar)

Memprof ist nicht schlecht für Memoryleaks finden, gcolor toll für Farben auswählen  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

Recht umfangreich und mit vielen Plugins ausgestattet ist jedit. Da es ein Java Programm ist kann es sogar Plattformunabhängig ausgeführt werden.

----------

## Headhunter123

Scite läuft auch Windows.

Jedit mag ich persönlich nicht so gerne, da es doch recht lange zum starten braucht

----------

## Gentoomafia

wenn ich scite starte und bei language auf java gehe macht er ned wirklich was....

brauche ich da noch die plugins ?

----------

## seth77

das mit dem langen starten hat sich mit dem j2sdk1.4 gebessert, an scite kommt's abba trotzdem net ran.

zur java-programmierung is abba jedit besser, da mehr sinnvolle plugins vorhanden sind

----------

## ralix

Hi,

also ich finde ja für Java SunOne echt super. 

MfG Ralix

----------

## sOuLjA

Für c/c++ kann ich nur anjuta empfehlen!

----------

